# Optical Forums > The Job Board >  Full-time Optometrist - Potential partnership or future buy-in at an Optometry practi

## MichaelGuessford

Potential partnership or future buy-in at an Optometry practice in Tillamook, OR.  Practice has opening for full-time or part-time optometrist. Mon-Fri only. 
This well-established Optometry practice has expanded and needs an optometrist to either work full-time or part-time. The City of Tillamook is on the northern coast of Oregon just 74 miles west of Portland next to Tillamook Bay.  The area around Tillamook has multiple hiking trails, more than 800 miles of navigable waters for kayaking, and ample crabbing, clamming, and fishing spots within Tillamook Bay. Tillamook is also known for its world-famous cheeses.
This opportunity includes:
- Almost 75% of the patients need medical optometry care
- Zeiss Cirrus OCT, Visual Field, Fundus Camera, Corneal Topographer
- Tech does all prep work
- See 2-3 patients per hour
- Practice to the fullest scope of your license
- Full range of patients  60% are over 60 years old
- Potential partnership or future buy-in
- Mon-Fri  No Saturdays 
- Practice at one location or between two locations 
- Benefits include Health, Malpractice, CE, Simple IRA, 2-weeks Vacation, Licensure, Profit Sharing
- Compensation based upon experience + Potential Partnership or Future Buy-In

Preferred: OR license

Make all inquiries directly through Michael Guessford
Phone: (540) 491-9105
Email: mguessford@etsvision.com
Schedule an appointment to talk at https://meetme.so/MichaelGuessford
Website: www.etsvision.com
Code: OR-MG-4507
ETS Vision specializes in recruiting Optometrists and Ophthalmologists for top practices across the country. All conversations and inquiries are completely confidential. All fees are paid by the client (hiring/selling practice). If you are now or will be seeking an opportunity, send your resume/CV TODAY!

----------

